# Canadian Airborne Regiment?



## Rubes (5 May 2005)

Did the CAR do any special training that the other infantry battalions didn't?  Other than parachuting of course.

Also, before the CAR was disbanded, could you enlist in the Army and be guaranteed training for CAR (like with the American Rangers) or did you have to be part of an infantry battalion and then transfer?


----------



## Island Ryhno (5 May 2005)

Rubes, I'll save you some heartache and suggest that you do a good search on the airborne regiment here. There have been many, many threads about everything airborne and they all seem to get locked down. Which is what will probably happen to this one. Cheers.


----------



## Rubes (5 May 2005)

I did search.  I can't find a thread that answers those specific questions.


----------



## 2 Cdo (5 May 2005)

Being ex-Airborne I have a slightly unhealthy suspicion of ANYONE I don't know asking questions in regards to the Airborne Regiment. If you PM me with a brief description of WHY you wish to know things then I will gladly provide you with any information that I can. 

But I should remind you that most Airborne guys are extremely anti-reporter ( be that good or bad) and if you are a reporter I will shut you out so quick your head will spin.


----------



## -rb (5 May 2005)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Being ex-Airborne I have a slightly unhealthy suspicion of ANYONE I don't know asking questions in regards to the Airborne Regiment. If you PM me with a brief description of WHY you wish to know things then I will gladly provide you with any information that I can.
> 
> But I should remind you that most Airborne guys are extremely anti-reporter ( be that good or bad) and if you are a reporter I will shut you out so quick your head will spin.



Judging by his early posts here, I think it's just a curious kid in High School....however, I wouldn't put it past some to 'play the part' for more info. (should I put my tinfoil hat on now? )

Anyways Rubes, take Ryhno's advice, do a little searching...one thread will not have all the answers but with all the content posted on here, you will find more than you need.

cheers.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (5 May 2005)

Guys I am going to lock this before it becomes a flame war. Rubes...2 CDO has kindly offered to talk to you about the CAR so I suggest you take advantage of the offer.


----------

